# Who will you leave your guitars to?



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

When you shuffle off this mortal coil, who gets your musical equipment? I used to figure on leaving my Dobro to my best friend from high school; I still might. The other stuff, I don't know. Maybe the Salvation Army… Maybe bury me with my new-in-box gold-plated kazoo. You know, just in case I need it.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

The kids of course... if they behave for the next +60 years or so.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Ive told my roommate how much the stuff i have with me is worth if and when i blast off.
Ive asked my kids if they want any of my stuff when i go and they told me to get help im not going die any time soon.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I once told my nephew that he'll inherit my '85 SG.
Every now n' then, he'll ask if I still have the guitar and 'when are you going to die?'. 

I keep a list of what I have with current values for my wife so that she wont get ripped off selling it all.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My wife knows the value of my guitars and basically what to sell them for. If she gets fleeced a little, well I won't be here so not my concern. I imagine she'll likely keep the road worn brad paisley tele as a memento. She bought me that one. Its the least expensive of all my guitars so its not like she'd get much for it like my custom shop fenders, gibsons and my 2 authentic martins.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm not planning to die.


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

I would leave mine to my only son. He does have a interest in music a bit, enjoys playing piano but hates practicing when asked. I just let him be, he'll figure it out. I was gifted a few guitars from my grandfather that are on the no sell list so he would likely get those as well as mine.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Vadsy


----------



## Kitten_shark (8 mo ago)

I have a couple of family heirlooms that will hopefully stay in the family, other than that I have some specific instructions in my will for a few special instruments to go to friends. My only wish for the rest is that they don't go to the landfill.


----------



## mnfrancis (May 24, 2010)

I am hoping that I am somewhere in *bluehugh2*'s will


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wife and kids. If it all goes as planned though, most will be liquidated before I shuffle off. A couple/few might be given to friends or other relatives, it remains (get it?) to be seen.

So don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Burn them.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Burn them.


euhh... n no??? serously?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> Burn them.


in that note....
I'm thinking guitar pyre. That seems a fitting end. The wife would enjoy the show and I figure its as close to a viking funeral as I'm gonna get.

"they built this pyre on rock and roll"


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I plan on having mine buried with me ..


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm at the point in my life that I really have to say specifically which one goes to who. I have my wife and 4 kids and 3 grandchildren. My plan is to give each one a specific guitar and an amp. The rest goes to my wife. Which really in the end would pretty much go to the 4 kids and 3 grandkids. I have enough to spread around them.


----------



## adewinne (Jun 1, 2021)

Here's an idea.... whoever manages your estate, have them put them up for auction here.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I figure mine will get stolen along the way before I cash in the chips.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> I figure mine will get stolen along the way before I cash in the chips.


The 335 will be at my house if you discover that it is missing.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

terminalvertigo said:


> I'm not planning to die.


No one here gets out alive…


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

And never get out of the boat unless yer goin all the way.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I could be all troll like and say something antagonistic like: 
Who cares. You’re dead. You won’t know.

But, I will partake on a serious note because I have actually given this a lot of thought.

Most of the Partscasters don’t have value. Well, of course they do, but I won’t ask my wife to part them out for a better return. Just get what you can. 
My 51 Nocaster goes to a buddy who may actually love it more than I do. He might get the Epiphone Wildkat too. 
Gibson Goldtop goes to my oldest friend.
His three kids can have a pick each. 
Blue Gretsch goes to an old band mate. Probably the red 12 string Riviera too
My kids don’t play, but I did inspire two youngsters. My “niece” gets my Taylor Koa. My “nephew” gets my Epi Silverburst LP. That may seem lopsided, but he loves that guitar!

The rest can go to whoever wants them if my wife can’t sell them.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Do you guys realize that those who've actually stated who their guitars go to should probably have this notarized?
I was going to do like all o' ya's : write it down.

Blue Epi les Paul goes to my buddy Phil, so does the epi Hummingbird. Black Les Paul copy I made goes to my nephew Luka, etc, but then my Dad said "that will not suffice, because if it's not written down in a will or anything like that, it will not be official". Having been a lawyer for the latter part of his life, I trust him, secondly because he's my Dad. I don't understand why it has to be like this, why any written statement can't be the truth (it's not like they're gonna find two different statements from supposedly the same person), but you know the law is a bitch sometimes.

I have yet to do my will, but, I ... will ! soon sorry LOL


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I literally have no friends, so if anyone has any request, send me your name and address and I will leave special instructions.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

2N1305 said:


> Do you guys realize that those who've actually stated who their guitars go to should probably have this notarized?


I am a notary public and a psychic. I’ll do it for $100 per guitar as a special deal for GC members. Cash only and no returns.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


Wardo said:


> I am a notary public and a psychic. I’ll do it for $100 per guitar as a special deal for GC members. Cash only and no returns.


no returns.. on a notary service?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

no returns.. on a notary service?
[/QUOTE]

I also read swimming pools. Come around to your house stand on the diving board wearing a black robe and a welders helmet look at the dirt in your pool and tell you how your life is gonna work out. Cash only and no returns on that one either..lol


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah ok Wardo, do you do hottubs too? LOL

my Dr Evil thingy didn,t work it was supposed to be the "Right" gif.

Leave it to me to battle with technology


----------



## Pat James (5 mo ago)

Hopefully they get stolen by whomever wants them while my bloated corpse is stitched to the recliner, TV is blasting. As they slip out the door I give them a coincidently well timed release of gasses escaping from my rotting intestines...my only way of being able to give some audible form of thank you.

Hopefully...

And before anyone says, "ohh, that's not a serious answer". It is actually my wishes *(bloated release of gases would be a bonus), and should someone pull this thread up in the distant (or not too distant) future after I am dead. I want them stolen, serial number intact so they still have resale value.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

2N1305 said:


> yeah ok Wardo, do you do hottubs too? LOL


too much concentrated evil in hot tubs; that’s Ouija board territory.. lol


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I figure it should be my wife’s next husband. He can play them and she can constantly tell him how much better at guitar and also the bedroom rocking he is compared to me. Make the guy feel good inside ya know?


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

At this point, I dont think I know anyone that Id want to have them. They'd likely take the first offer that came along on Kijiji for the lot. I wonder if I can do a posthumous consignment, and just have the proceeds go to whoever I choose.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

elburnando said:


> At this point, I dont think I know anyone that I want to have them.


Yeah, pretty much. At this point I’d be OK if they were just auctioned off on GC and the proceeds used to fund a good piss up and a jam somewhere.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I don’t want my babies to grow up to be cowboys. I’m leaving my grand kids a copy of great expectations and letting them interpret they feel.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> I literally have no friends, so if anyone has any request, send me your name and address and I will leave special instructions.


You have them. Thanks!



tdotrob said:


> I figure it should be my wife’s next husband. He can play them and she can constantly tell him how much better at guitar and also the bedroom rocking he is compared to me. Make the guy feel good inside ya know?


Never considered that. She's gone home with the guitar player for 40 years, so I shouldn't ask her to change.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Wardo said:


> too much concentrated evil in hot tubs; that’s Ouija board territory.. lol


Hot tubs are evil. I never knew why I felt that way, but I just…. felt it! 
Now I have validation from an accredited Psychic.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I mostly just own stuff that I've built, or modded enough to make it worthless. So, my kids if they want them. They can keep them for sentimental reasons, or toss them. I won't be around, so it won't matter to me either way.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't own much gear so I'm planning to take it with me. I might leave the 1 x 10" cab behind 'cause it is a bit bulky.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

I'm still young so "should" be awhile until I cross over, but I always told my kids they can have it all. I have spread sheet with every piece of gear including serial numbers MSRP at time of purchase and what an estimated used value is. I go in and adjust the used values every once in awhile as prices seem to be going nowhere except up unfortunately


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

greco said:


> I don't own much gear so I'm planning to take it with me. I might leave the 1 x 10" cab behind 'cause it is a bit bulky.


Cremation..... put your ashes in the cab.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

2N1305 said:


> Do you guys realize that those who've actually stated who their guitars go to should probably have this notarized?


There's no need, it's written on GC now, it takes precedence over anything else.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Paul M said:


> Cremation..... put your ashes in the cab.


I was thinking an acoustic guitar body might make a nice urn.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I may have my carcass ground up and mixed with some nitro lacquer, applied to one of my guitars. That way I can leave myself to someone.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I plan on punching the "sold" button on Reverb just moments before my demise (kinda like finishing the last bit of pizza just before you fall asleep).


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, that is a big question I began to think about last year when the magical sixty-five number knocked at my door.

I gave two to my brother so far : My old Yamaha sixteen years ago (bought brand new in 1988) and a Larrivee OM-03R when he retired. I also gave my 1980ies Fender nylon to my youngest son who was then an electric guitar player.

I am now planning to give a nylon (most probably my La Parrie Concert) to my baryton singer brother-in-law for Xmas as now plays an old beaten Kamouraska (that my wife had bought many years ago to catch the attention of his guitar player neighbor !). And maybe the Seagull Performer to a grand nephew…

I watch grand kids to see any show some real interest in music playing…

I hope to live enough years more to see the market becomes good for the sellers again…
If not, I wrote a list with brand new prices and a price range for used ones…

I sometimes also think about some other gifts…


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Paul M said:


> Cremation..... put your ashes in the cab.


OR...

make speaker cones from ashes! Call it "soul cone"


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

polyslax said:


> I was thinking an acoustic guitar body might make a nice urn.


Willie P. Bennett's earthly remains are inside a guitar built by George Rizsanyi.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a son who plays guitar well and some grand kids that also play. Between them, I'm sure my guitars will find a home. 

Now my tools........that's the burning question for me. None of my kids are even slightly interested in that stuff.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Lincoln said:


> Now my tools........that's the burning question for me. None of my kids are even slightly interested in that stuff.


I'll come pick em up buddy! Promise!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

bw66 said:


> Willie P. Bennett's earthly remains are inside a guitar built by George Rizsanyi.


Remind me not to buy any of his harmonicas.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

It's something to think about. 

Maybe donation? 

I had some hope with a nephew and a niece, the nephew is more a Sax guy (like big time) while the niece was into some synth and podcasting. 

I think I'd leave it to my nephew who's still big time into playing instruments, and ask him to give the stuff to a school or something.


----------

